# Favorite Halloween Treats



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Last year I found a new favorite Halloween Treat... the White Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup. It's absolutely the greatest candy ever.

Among some of my other favorites are Kit Kats, Peanut Butter Cups, Starburst and Smarties.

What are your favorites? :zombie: 

Save your lists of candies you dislike for later... there will be a thread for that shortly.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Kit Kats, Peanut Butter Cups, Starburst, Laffy Taffy


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Lotus said:


> Kit Kats, Peanut Butter Cups, Starburst, Laffy Taffy


Oof. Laffy Taffy. I can almost imagine it ripping the fillings from my teeth with its chewy goodness.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups (any kind or variation, including the fudge and white chocolate)
Kit-Kats
Skittles
Nestle's Crunch
Raisinets


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Kit-Kat's,Twix, Butterfinger, Spree, Sweet Tarts, Reese's Peanut-Butter Cups, Mounds, Almond Joy,3 Musketeers...damn, I'm just about to go into sugar overload viewing this thread!  I like so many things that they're hard to list. It would be easier to list what I don't like. :jol:


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sinister said:


> It would be easier to list what I don't like. :jol:


We should do that, seriously.

(These are still under what I do like: )
Almond Joy / Mounds
Peanut Butter M&Ms / Peanut Butter MMazing candy bar


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

If it's chocolate, I like it! (unless it has raisins...ewww)


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Blackwidow said:


> If it's chocolate, I like it! (unless it has raisins...ewww)


There are a lot of chocolate things I don't really like: Goobers, Three Muskateers, Milky Way are a few.

Oh yeah, I also really like those quarter-sized round chocolate candies with white dots on the top that are I guess supposed to look like flattened mountains. The name sounds like appalacians... Something like that.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> Oh yeah, I also really like those quarter-sized round chocolate candies with white dots on the top that are I guess supposed to look like flattened mountains. The name sounds like appalacians... Something like that.


Are you talking about snow caps? The only thing I know of that has a "mountain" name to it is Andes and it's a mint candy. Pretty good, but it will never top a York Peppermint Patty.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Are you talking about snow caps?


Yes! That's what they're called. But now that you mention those Andes candies, I like them even better.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Ring Pop: these are actually one of my favorite Halloween candy because I loved them and I never got any when I bought candy at the store. Because I actually hated wearing that thing on my finger, makes me feel like a baby.

Bubble Gum Lollipops, Chews I think was the main brand name for those.

Snow Caps
Andes Mints
Caramel Apples (as long as they're not covered in nuts, that's for rocky road ice cream cones)
Candy Corn/Pumpkins (love the chocolate-tipped ones too)
Butterfinger - anything peanut butter-flavored! Butterfinger used to be my favorite.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I really enjoy Candy Corn, pumpkin marshmallows, those peanut butter candies in the black and orange wrappers. Halloween suckers, too much to name lol. tootsie rolls, pumpkin pie, etc.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Candy wise, love Snickers.....also love mulled hot wine and cider.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Chocolate is so overrated! Its gotta be about the fruty sours. Nerds are a truly beautiful thing... Shock Tarts, Smartees, I would even take Skittles and Bottle Caps. Liking Chocolate is such a cliche'  Although Penut Butter Cups are a great thing, no doubt.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Smartees, Sweet-Tarts, and peanut butter cups, Butterfingers and Twix. Also, there used to be this candy mix (I think from Brachs) called Autumn Mix....had the candy corn and the pumpkins and some other things. Haven't seen it lately, though.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah I remember that too, spooklights. I haven't seen it out in a while here either.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Peanut butter cups #1
3 musketeers
Neslie crunch
Butterfingers
tootsie pops
tootsie rolls
M & M's


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

When the kids where younger and tricking or treating we always told them not to eat any candy until we checked it first. So I always got them to let me take all the Babe Ruth, Almond Joys and Mounds candy bars. They are my favorite.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Bottle caps and my grandmothers puffed rice ball (which is basically real puffed rice and boiled molassis) I only make them for freinds now parents kinda trip out when they see something like that these days


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

kit kats and butterfingers rule!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the pumpkin and ghost marshmallows, and licorice, especially the whip kind.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

The home cooked treats are the best treats because it means:

1. the person who made them LOVES halloween (I mean really love because for some reason these people live on BIG halloween streets)

2. Can be trusted, most of these kinds of treats came from people I'd see every sunday at church, so I knew them my whole life growing up, and they never killed me.


This one lady that every one thought was spooky at our elementry school (mostly because you had to walk past her house to get to school) went to our church and was a really nice lady. I actually told her what some of the kids said about her, and I think it was she who orginially put the idea in my head to do the scaring more than the trick or treating. At any rate she was very soft spoken, sort of like mortitia addams.... 

Halloween 1993 she made Turkish Delights. To this day that was the best treat I've ever got, they were all stacked like a pyramid on a crystal cake server. We each got two each.

Though Turkish Delights are still number 1 with a bullet on my list... Number two is... well.. let's just say we did find the mythical house that handed out MONEY on halloween, I got a buck 50 in quarters


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's mine!

Marshmallow pumpkins
Musketeers
Candy Corn
M&Ms (plain and peanut)
Almond joys
Mounds
Hershey Bars (with and without almonds)
licorice (black and red)
Kit Kats
Blo Pops
Wax vampire teeth (I always try to find these every Halloween. Their fun and the TOTs enjoy getting these too)


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Lolli's of most kinds-- Charms Sweet and Sour!!!
gummi stuff
twix


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just bought some more candy corn! My favorite!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I love it all too.


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

Penut butter cups, Smarties, and PEEPS


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes the Peeps are very good! They make them for Easter and Halloween I think. Delicous! I like the little pumpkin candies, too. They're kind of like candy corn.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Kit-Kats are my favorite.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well our family has been through about 6 or 7 bags of the Monster parts chocolate that they only sell at this time of the year. I can't remember the name of it exactly but each bag comes with chocolate crunch ears, chocolate fudge eyeballs, chocolate and peanut butter lips and chocolate fingers.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey anyone remember those little bag of bones they have for Halloween? I forget exactly what they are called but I think they are called bag of bones, not sure. Anyways those are good and of course the wax Vampire teeth!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

A couple of years ago Brachs put out caramel apple candy corn.....wow it was good! One of my favorites now is a mix we have been making for years and I think it was Brachs that actually came out with a kit for it this year. Take a bag(or two) of candy corn, a bag of Indian candy corn, a bag of the candy corn pumpkins, a jar of Planters salted peanuts, and a bag of peanut butter M&M's.(Plain or Peanut M&M's can be substituted as desired or added to mix.) Mix it all up and prepare to make yourself sick! Ha!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

mmm i remember popcorn balls.... man i wish people still gave those out!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I make my own popcorn balls now and then, babygirl.
You don't even have to make an entire batch. Pop some corn and melt a few caramels with the tiniest bit of water. You can make just a few that way.

My favorites are just plain old candy:
Twix
Snickers
Twix
Twix

Did I mention Twix?
Can you tell I like caramel?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Can't you use corn syrup with popcorn, too?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you mean for popcorn balls?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Anything wrapped in bacon!

This counts, right?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Almond joy candy bars!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My mom used to make popcorn balls with syrup.
Seems to me she used to use corn syup and sometimes cane syrup.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Autumn mix...not by brachs (and I can't think of who makes them )


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Candy corn is always one of my favorite classics...but I also love - and I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit it - the Mary Jane's peanut butter candies that are in the black and orange wrappers. Hey does anyone remember the wax lips? I think they were cherry-flavored. And there were also the little pop bottles that were supposed to be filled with some kind of pop (aka soda). But if I'm feeling glutenous, I'll go for the Necco waifers. plus anything chocolate - unless it has nuts or coconut.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

my favorite candy of all time is cadbury cream eggs. They need to put those out at halloween, they really really need to.

as far as halloween candy goes I like those caramel apple lolly pops.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Viva La Cadbury Cream Eggs!


----------

